# Τα παιδιά του Πειραιά



## nickel (Oct 16, 2009)

Προσπαθώ εδώ και μέρες να βγάλω άκρη από το παζλ του Πειραιά. Αναφέρομαι στην απεργία των λιμενεργατών. Άκουσα σε κάποια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή της ΕΡΤ τον πρόεδρο της ΟΜΥΛΕ (Ομοσπονδίας Υπαλλήλων Λιμανιών Ελλάδας) κ. Γεωργακόπουλο και τον πρόεδρο της ΓΣΕΕ κ. Παναγόπουλο (μαζί με κάποιον πρόεδρο εμπορικού συλλόγου, δεν θυμάμαι ποιον —προσθήκη: θυμήθηκα, τον Μίχαλο του ΕΒΕΑ), έχω διαβάσει κάποια άρθρα, κυρίως ειδησεογραφικά, αλλά καμιά σε βάθος παρουσίαση που να λέει τα σύκα σύκα, χωρίς να αλληθωρίζει προς τα δεξιά, τα αριστερά ή το ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Το άρθρο στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή, του Κ. Καλλίτση, (που ανακάλυψα από τη στήλη του Τριάντη) δεν χαϊδεύει τους εργάτες. Ενδιαφέρον έχουν και τα σχόλια αποκάτω, δείχνουν ότι θέλει πολύ διάβασμα για να πιάσουμε έστω την άκρη του νήματος. Αν έχετε κι εσείς υπόψη σας κάποιο άρθρο με λίγη ανάλυση, που ει δυνατόν να μη γέρνει μονόπαντα, περάστε εδώ τον σύνδεσμο, σας παρακαλώ.


----------

